# I need help for a loft very small!!! please



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

I need to make a loft or buy some they of container for just 2 snow white Trenton pigeons? please help any input is valued, i cant seem to find a big enough container and i only have a $60 budge for housing so a nice cage is out of the question.please help.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Will they be kept inside or out?


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

inside for 3-5 week or till it gets warmer them i wanted put them outside with a cheap little setup, just to practice and see there homing ability.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

polo963 said:


> inside for 3-5 week or till it gets warmer them i wanted put them outside with a cheap little setup, just to practice and see there homing ability.


you can not fly birds that are too old.. they will fly back to the original loft... if these are young then you can settle them.. but they will need protection from drafts and plenty of room... you probably should of saved more money to put into their home before getting them.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Now days the only thing you will get with 60 dollars is a cardboard box, If your lucky


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I would do a search on craigs list if you are handy with a hamer you could make a nice loft out of old garage doors. Craigs list is a good place to find scraps for cheap.
Dave


----------



## boobooo96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Polo963

If you can get to a home depot or Lowe's talk to the manager and tell him what your doing and if you can purchase scrap cut wood at a discount, for you will be surprised what you can get and still have some money left over for a soda and a sandwich. This is a photo of one of three aviary's for my main loft. Its indoors for now housing a pair of breeders. I totally agree with spirit wings & crazy Pete's post. Dont give-up cause of $$$

PS garbage days by sanitation you might get lucky and find a bookshelf to get you started. 

good luck to you and your birds.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks every one. hey booboo thats a pretty nice loft can you give me plans or instructions?


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

boobooo96 said:


> Hi Polo963
> 
> If you can get to a home depot or Lowe's talk to the manager and tell him what your doing and if you can purchase scrap cut wood at a discount, for you will be surprised what you can get and still have some money left over for a soda and a sandwich. This is a photo of one of three aviary's for my main loft. Its indoors for now housing a pair of breeders. I totally agree with spirit wings & crazy Pete's post. Dont give-up cause of $$$
> 
> ...


Also,
You can often find shipping pallets for free (get the heat treated type). There is a fair amount of labor involved in breaking them down, but they'll fit within your budget.


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

polo963 said:


> thanks every one. hey booboo thats a pretty nice loft can you give me plans or instructions?


Important to note: That loft is fine inside, or in a secured area. If your birds will be outside, that chicken-wire used on the sides of that coop will not hold out predators like coyotes, raccoons, etc. Depending on where you live, your birds would be toast in short order.

The minimum wire I can get by with in my area is hardware cloth, which would eat up your budget quickly.

You might want to look for a used parrot cage? Perhaps on Craigslist? It would at least allow you to have a reasonably secure set-up until you decide you really want to keep birds, and save a little more money.

Plus, I'd encourage you to read a bunch of these threads and see what people are building and recommending in the way of lofts and coops. A bad loft will compromise your birds health and safety. Some things you can get by with- some not. Many people have learned from their first mistakes that some requirements are traditional for a reason.

I second Craigslist as a source for free lumber. I found a bunch of 2 x 4's free when I built my loft last summer. Good luck,

Don

BTW, birds over 8 weeks old may, or may not home to your setup.


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

you should be able to build a rabbit type hutch for under your budget. You have to be able to do all the work yourself but it can easily be done for under fifty bucks.......


----------



## hawk haven lofts (Mar 5, 2011)

depending on the climate. if not overly severe you can use an old dog cage. go to craigs list. and find the largest wire cage you can find. lots of free-b's out there. this will be your flight pen. then for about 40 bucks you can build a very secure nesting area. in a 4' x 28" x 30" you can put 2 pairs may be more. with a strong well built nest/roost area.
back in the day this is how i housed my birds. i did this for years. later on when i finally did get a shed to use for a loft i took the nesting area off and used it inside the loft. and the dog cages was used as a excersize flight area on the out side of the shed. predation may be a problem in your area. if so you may need to wrap the out side of the dog cage with chicken wire to keep out cats and *****.
good luck.
j


----------

